# WTF?? Why did it only record for 6 minutes?



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

Well I sat down just now to watch LOST and hit play and see that it just recorded the LAST 6 minutes of the show!!!!

The only other show I record at the same time is "Ghost Hunters" which OF COURSE it recorded in it's entirety...

Argggh...what could cause this? 

Boy after a few days with the R15 I've really come to the realization that the Directivo was a LOT better and MUCH MORE user friendly...not to mention the Tivo was SO much quicker at responding to remote control commands etc.

So any thoughts on my little 6 minute ordeal??


Thanks!
Alfer


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

I can't say _why_ this happens or how to prevent it from happening. But, I can confirm that you're not alone. I had this happen frequently under release 10AF and still have it occasionally under the newer 10B8 release.

Cheers,


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Alfer, I feel you pain. I've had this happen more then once myself (usally on Thursdays, but not lately).


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Alfer, I feel you pain. I've had this happen more then once myself (usally on Thursdays, but not lately).


I have had this happen twice in the last week since the new software upgrade.:nono: Another thing I noticed is all the shows that this happens to are padded.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

speedy4022 said:


> I have had this happen twice in the last week since the new software upgrade.:nono: Another thing I noticed is all the shows that this happens to are padded.


For right now I'd remove the padding. It's already been found out the padding does cause issues alot more issues.

I know Lost was 1 hour and 5 mins last night. I watched it on my HD Tivo so I don't know if the recording on the R15 messed up.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

I think you guys are being too hard on DirecTV. It's their first attempt at a DVR, after all. You can't expect it to actually record everything you ask it to, right?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

walters said:


> I think you guys are being too hard on DirecTV. It's their first attempt at a DVR, after all. You can't expect it to actually record everything you ask it to, right?


walters, you forgot to put the "sarcastic smiley" in your reply, cause i know this can't be seriously coming from you. :lol:


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Was there any power (storms) problems or signal loss (rain fade)?


----------



## profbobo (Jan 22, 2006)

walters said:


> I think you guys are being too hard on DirecTV. It's their first attempt at a DVR, after all. You can't expect it to actually record everything you ask it to, right?


Just in case you're not being sarcastic, I call BS.

It's not like DVRs are a new concept. It's not like DTV was trying to be first to market before TiVo and Replay in the 90s. It's not like the invented the DVR category.

DTV had years and multiple examples of DVRs, data, and research to use when it came time for them to make their own DVR.

DTV was the leader in cable/satellite technology. Their integrated DVR had the TiVo software. COX, DISH, Comcast, and others couldn't touch them. Now they are 3 years behind the DVR game since they released the R15.

DTV royally screwed up with the R15. Heads should roll there. I mean come on, really, this thing is a turd. Forget the features. IT DOESN'T RECORD!!!!!!!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

profbobo said:


> Just in case you're not being sarcastic, I call BS.
> 
> It's not like DVRs are a new concept. It's not like DTV was trying to be first to market before TiVo and Replay in the 90s. It's not like the invented the DVR category.
> 
> ...


He was being sarcastic.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

profbobo said:


> Just in case you're not being sarcastic, I call BS.
> 
> It's not like DVRs are a new concept. It's not like DTV was trying to be first to market before TiVo and Replay in the 90s. It's not like the invented the DVR category.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sorry for the bait, but I was tired of saying all that myself, and you said it better than I ever did.

BTW, what I originally posted is not too much of an exaggeration from what has been said here and elsewhere seriously.


----------



## Daniel Berlin (Apr 13, 2006)

Alfer said:


> Well I sat down just now to watch LOST and hit play and see that it just recorded the LAST 6 minutes of the show!!!!
> Thanks!
> Alfer


The only comment i have is that mine did the exact same thing (recorded only 5 minutes of lost).
I have no padding, etc set on it.


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

The reason Lost did not record is because he you failed to hit the record button every 108 minutes
.

Thank goodness episodes are now available on abc.com


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Donnie Byrd said:


> walters, you forgot to put the "sarcastic smiley" in your reply, cause i know this can't be seriously coming from you. :lol:


Oh, he's just one of those "complainers"!!!! 

Oops, I guess that would be a shill!!!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Geez Donnie, taking off those shades it looks like you aged about 20 years. Man, put those back on!!!!


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

ISWIZ said:


> Was there any power (storms) problems or signal loss (rain fade)?


Crystal clear night...


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Geez Donnie, taking off those shades it looks like you aged about 20 years. Man, put those back on!!!!


 :lol: ................i did in fact age rather quickly didn't I? Hair piece even looks older, face lift deteriorating, and that bloated look.....................Ugh 

I think it's time for another trip to my local "surgical quack"


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Last sunday, the first 45 min. of Desperate Housewives recorded and then it suddenly ended. Gremlins!


----------



## Alfer (May 6, 2006)

DAmn I'm NOT liken the "gremlins" I don't want to worry every time I record something that it MAY not record the WHOLE show...arggh!


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

mikewolf13 said:


> The reason Lost did not record is because he you failed to hit the record button every 108 minutes
> .
> 
> Thank goodness episodes are now available on abc.com


:balloons: :hurah: Got to be the quote of the week!


----------



## bigjilm (Dec 22, 2007)

For the last 2 months when ever we have tried to DVR "Ghost Hunters" on SCIFIHD it doesn't record. When we go to play it back it immediately asks if we want to delete it.. WuWt? So far I haven't had any issues record any other programs on other channels


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If my DVRs did not record Ghosthunters, my wife would see to it that they ended up out in the street!

Our two HR20s have always recorded Ghosthunters perfectly.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The heck with LOST-yesterday just when Drew Carey was going to announce who won the showcase at the end of Price is Right, I got "would you like to keep or delete this program". So I chose "delete" and strolled into the other room. Flipped on the R22 and discovered who won the showcase!!!

What? You mean you don't have *at least two DirecTV DVR's* recording all of your favorite shows?

I bet you don't backup your hard drive either!


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Alfer said:


> So any thoughts on my little 6 minute ordeal??


It could be associated with loss of signal or lack of signal. In your priority list, which is a higher priority? You may have a flaky tuner and/or BBC.


----------



## bigjilm (Dec 22, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> If my DVRs did not record Ghosthunters, my wife would see to it that they ended up out in the street!
> 
> Our two HR20s have always recorded Ghosthunters perfectly.


Well I am fortunate that my wife isn't as eccentric as yours.. she is the one who watches ghost hunters.. Do you record the HD Scifi channel or standard Scifi channel? I have an HR21-700 running version 0x22d now. Not sure what is going on with it. It shows as being recorded but there is nothing when I try and play it. It immediately asks if i want to delete it...


----------

